# What's wrong with Caron Butler?



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Ever since the all-star break he's been terrible, he's only getting like 4 or 5 ppg over the last few. It must be because of his unfamiliarity with the triangle.....which sounds an awful lot like the excuse I made for Gary Payton last year.... Anyway, any thoughts on what his problem is?

Still sick?
Just in a slump?
Triangle?
Trade rumors messed his mind up?
Has given up on the season?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That's bad.. I'm sure Cook and Sasha can do that sitting on the bench.. Kidding :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Trade rumors and Kobe not hitting him for slashes off the dribble. I get the sense that earlier he and Kobe has a good thing going where Kobe was setting the table for him and others. Lately though Kobe has spent more time letting Odom set the table and has spent more time taking better shots and focusing on his own game. 

Odom has been finding the spot up shooters and this has not been a strength of Butlers. 

The trade rumors hurt because he's probably figured being close to Kobe would have kept him off the trade rumormill because of Kobe's influence with management. Kobe probably threw him the ole I don't have that much say line and Butler feels like its just a matter of time and going to Utah isn't exactly a place a brotha would want to play in his career. 

He seems to have lost some fire in his game and he makes the stupidest fouls I've seen any player make in quite a while.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Butler feels like its just a matter of time and going to Utah isn't exactly a place a brotha would want to play in his career.


I love that quote. I might have to put that on my sig.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Props to Caron, he played much better against the Bobcats. Maybe he's snapped out of it.:whoknows:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Uh let's hope so.. But knowing how inconsistent he's been I doubt it..


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Uh let's hope so.. But knowing how inconsistent he's been I doubt it..


True...


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

Locke said:


> Props to Caron, he played much better against the Bobcats. Maybe he's snapped out of it.:whoknows:


I hope you´re right. We need everyone to steup if we are to make this year play-offs!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Caron Butler needs to get called out. Sure, we know that he's a tough player and hasn't been treated that well since we were shopping him around for Carlos Boozer - but he needs to get over it. Much like Odom, he hasn't fit in as well as many had hoped for. I was under the impression that he was much more of a 'skill' player when I saw him as a rookie for the Miami Heat, but it seems that I'm wrong.

I like his intensity, effort and defense. But, seriously, how about that pathetic mid range jumper? it needs some help. Butler needs give us much more of a boost on the offensive side of things, regardless of the 'hustle points' that he gets.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

What is wrong with Butler? For one, his mechanics are horrible on both offense and defense. He has a hitch at the top of his jumper, doesnt get enough push from the legs most of the time, his defensive stance is horrible and his basketball instincts are poor. 

But I like the fact that he wants to improve. I just think the Lakers are counting the days until they can trade him.


----------



## hotel312 (Jul 13, 2004)

_No baiting, or you're gone_


----------

